# USFS Fire Look Out Tower



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my recently completed USFS Fire Look Out Tower. 
I named it “The Rock Pile” for the obvious reasons but also in found memory of the beautiful little resort I spent some time at in Vietnam courtesy of the USMC.. Located on Highway 1 not to far South of the DMZ. 



































































Well that’s it for now. I hope to have my service station done this week. 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great looking little watch tower. I like the people sitting on the deck. The sinage is great too.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome, I remember being in one of those in Wyoming when i was a kid. I may need one for my railroad,


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, 

Wonderful and unlike most watch towers I've seen modeled it even has an access road. Great job and well "planted". Is that road just packed loose or is it cemented somehow? I like it very much.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words! 
Richard, the sub bed is crusher fines (1/4 -) and the dark stuff on top is valcanic sand (Home Depot). I wet it down well then use a mix of water and concrete adhesive. It hardens up and stays in place yet I can tear it up and change it if I need to.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Ted!!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in Ohio, we'd call that a _"far tar."_ /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Big65Dude on 08/01/2008 11:17 PM
Back in Ohio, we'd call that a _"far tar."_ /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0>




I'm an ol' "far tar" myself! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Job! It reminds me of an abandoned one I climbed one summer evening in Tenn as a kid. I think it was in Natchez Trace Park, but that was like 40 years ago so I'm no so sure.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Richard. The towers I remember from Vietnam had a LOT of sandbags on them! Jerry


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's Ranger Gord?


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice tower and scene. Are those artifical trees [little christmas trees]? I bought some a few weeks ago on clearance and put on my rock mountain and in some places I don't have room for real ones. They don't look to bad. Added a little to the the looks of the railroad.I just pulled the plastic round bottoms off and stuck the wire in the ground.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a really well integrated scene, Ted. First rate garden modeling. 
Llyn


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Both the details and the over-all effect are quite impressive: well done ! 










Great job on that road, too.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks Awesome, Great Job Amigo!!


----------

